# Snake-handling pastor dies from bite



## News Bot (Feb 17, 2014)

A PASTOR who appeared on an American reality TV show called Snake Salvation has died after being bitten by a snake.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-
























*Published On:* 17-Feb-14 09:30 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 17, 2014)

Well gawd dam, I guess the lord was busy that day.


----------



## smeejason (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeh god was all tied up helping all the college students pass their midterms ....


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

There's nothing to write that won't be deleted...

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramy (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow. Just looked up the youtube videos from "Snake Salvation". In episode 5, "Feeding the Snakes" they admit that their venomous snakes have a typical lifespan of 3 months to a year in captivity. Poor rattlesnake looks too scared to eat the mouse he's shoving in it's face...

Snake Salvation - YouTube


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel so sorry for those animals.


----------



## richardw1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Karma


----------

